# UBER insurance giving me a hard time



## jaga (Mar 4, 2017)

UBer customer damaged my leather car seat cover by placing some of his sharp item on the car seat. i claimed wth UBEr by sending them estimate of $328. The uber sent this issue to handle with their insurance called James River. Now James river is giving me a hard time by asking me to send the picture of my car's exterior front side right & left, back sideright & left pictures, which was unneccessory, because damged was on the car seat cover not my exterior. As well as, James River asking me to send delaration letter from my personal insurance. well, if uber customer ripped off my car seat then why i am going to bother with my personal insurance?? Uber is resposiblle for that damaged. also james river Saying i have $1000 dedutable. hummm! to get my damged $328, Am I supposed to to pay $1000 deductable???


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

No your supposed to get as much as you can from the CSR for damage to your car, then pay for the difficernece.

The insurance policy is a $1000 deductible, that's reality.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

jaga said:


> UBer customer damaged my leather car seat cover by placing some of his sharp item on the car seat. i claimed wth UBEr by sending them estimate of $328. The uber sent this issue to handle with their insurance called James River. Now James river is giving me a hard time by asking me to send the picture of my car's exterior front side right & left, back sideright & left pictures, which was unneccessory, because damged was on the car seat cover not my exterior. As well as, James River asking me to send delaration letter from my personal insurance. well, if uber customer ripped off my car seat then why i am going to bother with my personal insurance?? Uber is resposiblle for that damaged. also james river Saying i have $1000 dedutable. hummm! to get my damged $328, Am I supposed to to pay $1000 deductable???


Yep you have 2 options.

Pay $328 out of your pocket and fix the damage.

Pay James river $1,000 and they'll fix that $328 in damage and pocket the rest.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Or you can file suit in small claims court.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Jagent said:


> Or you can file suit in small claims court.


Against who? Uber won't even give you the riders full name.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Against who? Uber won't even give you the riders full name.


Against Uber.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Against who? Uber won't even give you the riders full name.


You can certainly use "discovery" to get Uber to come clean with the information.

Another alternative is to start asking for ID for all riders, no id-no ride, to prevent fraud, as well as deter them from creating damage.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yea this constitutes as a Comprehensive claim in Phase 3, which is a $1000 deductible. Unfortunately, it is what it is... You can always claim it on your personal insurance if you have a lower deductible, Comprehensive claim may have a lower deductible and may not hit you as hard on your premium increase for a claim.

This is the risk of the pax for hire business.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea this constitutes as a Comprehensive claim in Phase 3, which is a $1000 deductible. Unfortunately, it is what it is... You can always claim it on your personal insurance if you have a lower deductible, Comprehensive claim may have a lower deductible and may not hit you as hard on your premium increase for a claim.
> 
> This is the risk of the pax for hire business.


No it's not...

I get customer damage at the cab company at least 2-3 times a year, haven't had to pay a dime..

the company ate the cost of fixing it/the hassle of recovering money (or giving up because of lack of contact info)

When I ran my privately owned cab i had a $100 deductible for vandalism/careless acts of damage.

I had this when i was indy.


*Comprehensive Physical Damage Protection - *This insurance provides you with a comprehensive level of loss protection for your taxi. It protects you from a wide variety of hazards, perils and unexpected events that are not related to collision damages or damages caused by overturning. If for example, your taxicab is damaged by a tree falling over in a storm, comprehensive damages insurance will pay for the cost of repairing your cab. If the vehicle is stolen, broken in to, _*or damaged due to vandalism, this coverage will also pay for the repairs or replacement*_ so that you don't have to.

It's really just uber drivers who get the short end... again. Sure i paid like $500 a month for insurance.... but i was covered like a pro...


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Did you get the passenger who caused the damages pick up or drop off address and is it a real address for them ? If you have their address you could report them to the police for vandalism of your car and ask the police to reach out and contact them to secure their name and address. The biggest problem is that neither James River nor your personal auto insurance policy will cover this claim. Uber will not surrender the passengers name without a warrant from the court or the police. You need to decide if it is worth the time and effort to go through small aims court, police reports and warrants. Assuming you do not have the passengers name you do not have many realistic options other than to take this one on the chin.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jaga said:


> UBer customer damaged my leather car seat cover by placing some of his sharp item on the car seat. i claimed wth UBEr by sending them estimate of $328. The uber sent this issue to handle with their insurance called James River. Now James river is giving me a hard time by asking me to send the picture of my car's exterior front side right & left, back sideright & left pictures, which was unneccessory, because damged was on the car seat cover not my exterior. As well as, James River asking me to send delaration letter from my personal insurance. well, if uber customer ripped off my car seat then why i am going to bother with my personal insurance?? Uber is resposiblle for that damaged. also james river Saying i have $1000 dedutable. hummm! to get my damged $328, Am I supposed to to pay $1000 deductable???


I think they meant to take a picture of the inside damage from the outside at those 4 angles. But it's a waste of time if they won't cover it.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Anytime someone damages your car you call the police and get a vandalism report. Then you take them to small claims court. Uber nor James River will ever help you, period. That policy only exists as a facade to operate in the city. It's useless in the real world.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> No it's not...
> 
> I get customer damage at the cab company at least 2-3 times a year, haven't had to pay a dime..
> 
> ...


We have a variable deduction depending on fault. If it was unavoidable, there is no deduction... PERIOD! If the driver was at fault, we have a safely committee who will determine what the deduction is. But it's usually no more than a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> We have a variable deduction depending on fault. If it was unavoidable, there is no deduction... PERIOD! If the driver was at fault, we have a safely committee who will determine what the deduction is. But it's usually no more than a couple hundred dollars.


I'm not indy anymore, when i was Indy it was me my car and my commercial insurance policy.

now i lease from a cab company by the shift.

If your at fault, and terminated you don't have to pay a dime.
If your not at fault you don't have to pay a dime

If your at fault and not terminated... you gotta pay up to $800.
$800 all at once if your on a weekly contract.
$5 a shift if you sign out a car by the shift or can't cover the deductible on the above.

So they won't leave you high and dry, nor will they come after you for money after they give you the boot.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jaga said:


> UBer customer damaged my leather car seat cover by placing some of his sharp item on the car seat. i claimed wth UBEr by sending them estimate of $328. The uber sent this issue to handle with their insurance called James River. Now James river is giving me a hard time by asking me to send the picture of my car's exterior front side right & left, back sideright & left pictures, which was unneccessory, because damged was on the car seat cover not my exterior. As well as, James River asking me to send delaration letter from my personal insurance. well, if uber customer ripped off my car seat then why i am going to bother with my personal insurance?? Uber is resposiblle for that damaged. also james river Saying i have $1000 dedutable. hummm! to get my damged $328, Am I supposed to to pay $1000 deductable???


If you threaten to take them to small claims court they may pay you. Otherwise you would have to pay to file and if they don't show up you might win.

One time I was at a BK and I was leaving and I hit a post that was behind me, It damaged my bumper. I asked that they pay for it because they should have angled the parking to prevent this from happening. So I went back and this was before cell phone I had a regular camera with 35mm fild and was going to take pictures. I get my camera ready and a van backs up and hits the same post I did, Also there was an employee outside and he didn't even flinch, So I had the picture, I went to court, they didn't show up, I won and they paid my estimate.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You can certainly use "discovery" to get Uber to come clean with the information.
> 
> Another alternative is to start asking for ID for all riders, no id-no ride, to prevent fraud, as well as deter them from creating damage.


Isn't it funny we drivers take a picture and upload our Drivers license to uber, why can't the riders also do that, hell any ID college ID pax should have to upload something.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

To protect my interior I keep all my seats covered, I had passengers try to move all types furniture etc.., in my car. I know how crappy uber is when it comes to getting something done so if a passenger have more bags, luggage or whatever I always tell them to cancel and request a uber xl or just rent a truck at haul....The risk vs the money uber/lyft pay is not worth damaging my car.



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Isn't it funny we drivers take a picture and upload our Drivers license to uber, why can't the riders also do that, hell any ID college ID pax should have to upload something.


Uber is for the riders and not for the drivers....They all about the money and will let anybody with a pulse use the uber platform.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's really just uber drivers who get the short end... again. Sure i paid like $500 a month for insurance.... but i was covered like a pro...


So him paying the $328 out of pocket is still cheaper than one month of the taxi policy that covered everything with a 100 deductible.... is what I'm hearing......

Everybody decides what insurance they carry with the balance of deductibles and premiums they are comfortable with.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Or you can file suit in small claims court.


sounds like a perfect plan to make uber spend thousands on a lawyer to defend this for payback


----------

